# PR for an Accountant



## Nikam (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello,

How likely to get a PR for an Accountant from India with 10yrs of experience. Im single and would also like to know the minimum score required to get a PR. 

How do I apply for a job from India?

Please reply and info would be of a great help!!

Thanks...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nikam said:


> Hello,
> 
> How likely to get a PR for an Accountant from India with 10yrs of experience. Im single and would also like to know the minimum score required to get a PR.
> 
> ...


Firstly you should contact the Accountants Professional Association of the Province you’re interested in settling in. 
The minimum score would probably be 430 before you’d get an invite. 
Applying for jobs while offshore very seldom works unless one has a specialty in extremely short supply.


----------



## Nikam (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you for the reply! Any idea which province has more opportunities and future for an accountant? And how to contact the accountants of any province?


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nikam said:


> Thank you for the reply! Any idea which province has more opportunities and future for an accountant? And how to contact the accountants of any province?



Did you do any research on this ? If yes, if you can also share with me about the provinces ?


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly you should contact the Accountants Professional Association of the Province you’re interested in settling in.
> The minimum score would probably be 430 before you’d get an invite.
> Applying for jobs while offshore very seldom works unless one has a specialty in extremely short supply.


Hi,

Could you please explain bit more about "Accountants Professional Association of the Province" what is does it actually and how does it helps with express entry system....


----------



## Nikam (Jan 3, 2018)

I really have no idea and I'm waiting for the help on the same. It would be really if someone would take time and give so.e I formation on the same.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Saibabag said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please explain bit more about "Accountants Professional Association of the Province" what is does it actually and how does it helps with express entry system....



First, try using Google. Second, they don't help with express entry but can give you info on what is required to work as an accountant in their province.


----------



## Nikam (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi all,

My roles are more into bookkeeping like reconciliation, invoicing, BRS, journal entry postings and preparation of reports. Few of roles are matching with NOC 1131 can anyone please guide if i opt for this code will it be ok ? also can someone please share the reference letter thread as i have some difficulty i getting the reference letter from employer...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Saibabag said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My roles are more into bookkeeping like reconciliation, invoicing, BRS, journal entry postings and preparation of reports. Few of roles are matching with NOC 1131 can anyone please guide if i opt for this code will it be ok ? also can someone please share the reference letter thread as i have some difficulty i getting the reference letter from employer...


I would say your description of your duties matches reasonably well with NOC 1131 so you should be okay. 
Just attach a more declaring that employer refuses to provide a reference.


----------



## Nikam (Jan 3, 2018)

What is this NOC 1131, pls somebody explain.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nikam said:


> What is this NOC 1131, pls somebody explain.



Ever heard of Google?


----------



## Nikam (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you for reminding ?


----------

